# Cracked paddle blade repair



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

Hey I was just looking for some advice for a quick paddle blade repair on an AT Eddy... got a relatively small crack, but the blade is definitely flexing more than the other. I'm assuming a proper fiberglass repair would be a bit more than i'm looking to chew off, so I'm really looking for something along the lines of epoxy, etc etc... any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I've been successful with a similar repair on an AT using epoxy and glass. Probably would retire the paddle from Class V after the repair though.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Its probably ruined, water gets in there and they fall apart. If you are going to try to fix it I think its going to take more than epoxy. If you want structural stability you have to spread out the forces on it as you would with a fiberglass repair. Buy a Werner next time.


----------



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

thanks for the advice. I tried just smashing epoxy in there for a weekend trip and that proved totally futile. So, I bought a fiberglass repair kit that includes a 6"x13" sheet of fabric. I'm wondering if I should cut in half and put on two layers? and if so, can I apply them both at once or do I need to let the first layer dry first? or.... is one layer good enough? thanks again.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Do it right the first time. If you have half ass it to save a step you'll probably regret it. I would think doing 2 seperate applications will give you the most stability. Good Luck


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Toast*

If the weave is broken all the way through it's toast. If it's flexing it's because it's broken through the center material. Fiberglass patch with G-Flex Expoxy may help for a while, but they add swing weight and are really just a patch.

Band-Aid over a broken bone.

If it was a freak pry between two rocks, AT can replace half your paddle for half the price of a new one.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

This is no longer a paddle you should use on non-roadside runs.


----------



## Terrapin93Z (Mar 5, 2009)

I had the exact same type of break on my carbon AT. It was 3 years ago. My friend laid new carbon over it and epoxied it. I ended up doing it again this year between two rocks. His repair still held but my blade cracked about 4 inches below the repair. Appears his repair was stronger than the rest of the paddle


----------



## summitpaddler (May 10, 2011)

Well, thats encouraging.... I did a (pretty ugly) patch job with two coats of fiberglass and then did a little bit o spray paint over the top. It feels super solid and made it through one day of shallow playboating where it did meet a rock or two... fingers crossed! FYI, AT did say they'd replace half of it for $150 plus shipping.


----------



## JOCDOC (Jul 11, 2005)

*cheap fiberglass repair on paddle*

We assume you applied 2 coats of fiberglass using epoxy resin. Agreed on comments that this should not be your primary paddle in isolated canyons but if it fails slightly again I'd recommend:
1)sand off old repair 
2) use 2-3 layers of very thin fiberglass and a marine specific epoxy like West Systems. Make each layer perpendicular to the last so the tension resistance is in all directions. Make each layer at least 2-3 inches beyond failure as stress = force / area Use a small roller to roll out excess epoxy out of fiberglass as any surplus simply adds to weight but not strength. Do all layers at same time...doing them separately only allows the epoxy to mechanically bond and not chemically bond. 
3) cover the repair as it drys with seran wrap then compress the crap out of both sides of repair like a sandwich using sand in a zip lock bag etc to make a vacuum system of sorts using tie down straps to squeeze the sand in zip lock bag. 
4) do cover the dried epoxy repair with a UV barrier like spray paint otherwise it ashes and turns opaque. 

If you'll bring it to Boulder I'd be happy to do a repair but again it shouldn't be used on any isolated outings as primary paddle. 

Best, 
Jeremy Rodgers 
Boulder


----------



## JOCDOC (Jul 11, 2005)

*cheap fiberglass repair on paddle*

PS...and do the same thing to the other uncracked side of paddle face to further increase the surface area of stress. 

J Rodgers


----------

